# Help with unknown growing stuff



## dtgeneral (Mar 6, 2007)

Hello all, I took over the care of a 200 gallon tank in September. We have had the lights on alot more than the previous owners and I have noticed two things growing and I'm not sure what they are or if they are bad or good. The first is a polyp looking thing kinda fuzzy looking, its off or dirty white in color but on the top its kindof pinkish. The second are white stringy things. Thats it white and stingy. Can anyone help? I can't seem to find anything on these.


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

How long are the lights on? Pictures will also help to determine what those stuff are.


----------



## dtgeneral (Mar 6, 2007)

Unfortunatly I dont have a camera that I can load from. The tank is in our store. The lights are on from around 8am until 8pm. This tank has been running for about 10 years if that helps at all.


----------



## caferacermike (Oct 3, 2006)

2 main things come to mind, aptasia and or sponge. Maybe cyano bacteria?

Aptasia,









sponges.


----------



## usmc121581 (Jul 31, 2006)

The first sounds like nussiance anemones. The second sounds like a type of tube worm. Do they move around something like in search of food.


----------



## dtgeneral (Mar 6, 2007)

They dont move around at all but they do seem to be spreading. Are the ananomes bad? The white things kinda look like the picture you sent but they dont have the central tube in the center just the flying arms. Should I clean this stuff out of the tank? How do I do that, just pull the pieces and scrub them down?


----------



## musho3210 (Dec 28, 2006)

dtgeneral said:


> They dont move around at all but they do seem to be spreading. Are the ananomes bad? The white things kinda look like the picture you sent but they dont have the central tube in the center just the flying arms. Should I clean this stuff out of the tank? How do I do that, just pull the pieces and scrub them down?


the anemones arent that bad if your fish can tolerate the sting and if you dont have any corals. But if you have corals they are bad as they will sting and try to kill the corals. dont try to physically take them out as they will grow back.


----------

